# Western Branch fresh water pig



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_0588.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_0588.jpg" border="0" alt="Pucker up."></a>

caught this 6#12oz bass today at western branch res.on a crank bait in 8' of water.I havent had a bass pull drag like that in a<a href="http://s388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/?action=view&current=100_0587.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i388.photobucket.com/albums/oo323/chriscustom757/100_0587.jpg" border="0" alt="Western Branch 6#12oz"></a> while.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice bass. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## clewis50 (Jul 5, 2009)

Sweet hawg Chris'. I wanna get back into freshwater bad if you're ever looking for someone to go with man.
c.l.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Why did you kill it?


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

New Kent Newbie said:


> Why did you kill it?


Yeh wonderin the same


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

maybe he ate it dang its his fish he caught it he can do whatever the hell he wants with it. i caught a 13 pounder but released it i could have kept it if i wanted but i didnt but i still dont have anything against keeping them


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Dang just wonderin maybe he wanted a BASS SAMMICH crap..


----------



## Clouserkid1 (Aug 16, 2008)

its just been a topic lately on another sight and i hate it when someone gets pestered why he kept a bass


----------



## justfishin (Aug 30, 2006)

I caught a 13 lb 8 oz ( california ) one back in 76 thats on my wall and I caught a 9lb here 3 years ago that I had a friend take a picture of and put her back. Its up to the person pretty much because its there catch. Nice fish btw


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Why indeed.*

Well I usually always practice catch and release.My wife's grandfather use catch bass on a regular basis and he would always invite her family over for a fish fry,she absoultly loves bass.He passed away last year. Four years ago she was told she has MS. She retired on dissability and she dosent get out much.When I called her to tell her I had caught a nice one she ask me to bring it home so we could eat it.My wife means the world to me and all I want to do is please her while I'm able to.I hope you can understand that.


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice, I figured there was more to it than just a senseless murder


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

How does freshwater bass taste? never had it before. nice fish by the way Chris.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Taste*

It is one of my favorites.Filett them cut the skin off, cut em in chunks, batter and fry.Your toung will knock a hole in the roof of your mouth cuase you'll be eatin so fast.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

ok might have to try it.. i thought that catch'em like that was only on t.v.!! lol.


----------



## Sriracha (Jul 31, 2009)

Great catch. you didn't even have to explain yourself man, but hearing your story justifies it all. I hope your wife liked it.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice catch! 

I don't know why everyone gets so upset when people keep fish to eat or even mount. In big impoundments its not going to hurt the population one bit and on the small ponds and lakes it helps to get the fish out and allow them to grow there is only so much forage for the fish to eat. They will become stunted in their growth if the can't get enough to eat, then you get a pond with a bunch of 10-12" bass, 6" crappie, and 3-4" bream. If you wonder why your local fishing hole is only producing small fish its probably because the water can't sustain the fish population. I had a pond that I fished for years nothing but little bass and crappie if you caught a 15" bass it was huge, we started keeping everything we caught, then slowly reducing the number kept and select harvest. Guess what it's not uncommon now to catch several fish over 6 pounds a trip but you only catch 20-30 fish a day vs 50+ 12 inchers a day. Just like deer hunting you got to manage the herd and let them grow make sure there is enough food for them to eat.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Remind me to never post pictures of the crappie and catfish I KILL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't post pictures of crappie and catfish that you kill.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Congrats on the catch and I hope the dinner was good for all!


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

Ed K said:


> Nice catch!
> 
> I don't know why everyone gets so upset when people keep fish to eat or even mount. In big impoundments its not going to hurt the population one bit and on the small ponds and lakes it helps to get the fish out and allow them to grow there is only so much forage for the fish to eat. They will become stunted in their growth if the can't get enough to eat, then you get a pond with a bunch of 10-12" bass, 6" crappie, and 3-4" bream. If you wonder why your local fishing hole is only producing small fish its probably because the water can't sustain the fish population. I had a pond that I fished for years nothing but little bass and crappie if you caught a 15" bass it was huge, we started keeping everything we caught, then slowly reducing the number kept and select harvest. Guess what it's not uncommon now to catch several fish over 6 pounds a trip but you only catch 20-30 fish a day vs 50+ 12 inchers a day. Just like deer hunting you got to manage the herd and let them grow make sure there is enough food for them to eat.


Wow Ed, I never thought about it that way. It makes perfect sense though. I am not into freshwater fishing much at all but that is a lesson taught right there. Thanks for sharing.


----------

